# Lamb this am



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2018)

Ah, I have lamby fever


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 14, 2018)

Alrightythen! Congrats! Make sure it latches on and gets a good first drink!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2018)

What a cute little spotty lamb!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 14, 2018)

Awww...congrats!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 15, 2018)

Beautiful....must follow after his dad as mum is a white woolly.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 15, 2018)

What a lovely start to your day!!   Huggable for sure.


----------

